# Siendo que



## Isabelavon

Hola a todos !

Hay la expresión "siendo que" en  castellano o os sonáis más a portugués?
Os pongo una frase en la cual se podría utilizar la expresión:

"Es una traslación inmediata del marketing directo tradicional al mundo digital siendo que sin los costes del primero"

Esta bien dicha la frase?


----------



## willy2008

La expreción siendo que se usa en castellano,pero para saber si esta bien aplicada en la frase,necesitaría de mas contexto o saber como termina la frase.


----------



## Isabelavon

Pero la frase está completa....


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu usaria "pero sin los costos" ao invés de "siendo que sin los costos". Não sei se esta última expressão está certa ou não, deixo isto com os nativos, mas eu não a usaria.


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu usaria "pero sin los costos" ao invés de "siendo que sin los costos". Não sei se esta última expressão está certa ou não, deixo isto com os nativos, mas eu não a usaria - *nem eu, e sequer usaria a correspondente em português (sendo que)*...


----------



## Mangato

A mis oídos, me resulta muy estraña la frase.
"Es una traslación inmediata del marketing directo tradicional al mundo digital siendo que aunque sin los costes del primero"

Entiendo que es una mala traducción literal. _Siendo que_ es una locución adverbial que no encaja en el sentido de la frase.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> A mis oídos, me resulta muy estraña la frase.
> "Es una traslación inmediata del marketing directo tradicional al mundo digital siendo que aunque sin los costes del primero"
> 
> Entiendo que es una mala traducción literal. _Siendo que_ es una locución adverbial que no encaja en el sentido de la frase.


----------



## Isabelavon

Pues, entonces me podéis dar ejemplos de la correcta utilización de  "siendo que"?


----------



## willy2008

Isabelavon said:


> Pues, entonces me podéis dar ejemplos de la correcta utilización de "siendo que"?


 Me resulta extraño que XXX pregunte por una palabra en portugues *siendo que* su lengua nativa es Brasilera.


----------



## englishmania

> «É locução conjuntiva causal, equivalente a 'uma vez que', 'desde que', 'visto que', 'porquanto' etc.: '*Sendo que*  você não está bom, desisto da viagem'. Sem essa indicação de causa, a  expressão não passa de mais um caso de abuso do gerúndio, como neste  exemplo: «As frutas estão geralmente caras, *sendo que* as estrangeiras nem se podem comprar».
> 
> «O remédio é simples; por não encerrar ideia circunstancial nenhuma –  nem de causa, nem de concessão, nem de nada – substitua-se o insosso  'sendo que' por 'e' ou por ponto e vírgula ou por outra construção: «As  frutas estão geralmente caras e as estrangeiras nem se podem comprar –  Encontrei-me com um grupo de advogados, *dos quais* três eram já meus conhecidos (e não: sendo que três…) – Contento-me com este dicionário, *mas* o outro seria melhor (e não: sendo que o outro…).»



ciberdvidas.pt


----------



## okporip

englishmania said:


> ciberdvidas.pt



Embora eu tampouco goste desse uso de "sendo que", acho importante ressaltar que há posições menos peremptórias quanto à sua inadequação. Por exemplo, aqui.  Importa, também, observar que abandonamos a pergunta original, relativa ao espanhol, e nos concentramos no português...


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Embora eu tampouco goste desse uso de "sendo que", acho importante ressaltar que há posições menos peremptórias quanto à sua inadequação. Por exemplo, aqui. Importa, também, observar que abandonamos a pergunta original, relativa ao espanhol, e nos concentramos no português...


 
Concordo com essa sua observação, okporip. É deselegante, mas não propriamente erro.


----------



## Fer BA

Siendo que Isabel pide ejemplos, aquí van.

Siendo que ya son pasadas las tres de la mañana, debería irme a dormir.

Siendo que mi castellano es un poco rebuscado a estas deshoras, mejor esperamos a otros foreros.

Siendo que = dada una determinada condición o situación.


----------



## Isabelavon

Gracias a todos por los aportes!

Saludos


----------

